# Royal Canin Dog Food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a marketing scam to get people to fork out more money on a low-quality product. Dogs do not need breed-specific foods unless you're talking about large breed and small breed formulas. All a dog really needs is high quality ingredients, which this food does not really contain, especially not for the price. Some people who have purebreds are so hoping to have a reason to justify their purchases that these breed-specific foods appeal to, they're willing to spend the extra money without looking into the quality and other options out there. If they really wanted to do their purebred a favor, they'd look into another brand of food!


----------



## NHThinker (Nov 29, 2008)

For a few years I've fed my boxer pedigree, science diet, etc. and the results were poor skin and occasional puking.

A year ago I googled boxer allergies and read about the problem boxer have with corn and decided to plunk down the extra money for RC Boxer 26.

It cost 50% more than the major brands but I would pay double!

Better skin, reduced paw licking, no more puking, reduced gas.

There is no corn in Boxer 26.

Some other vendors Boxer breed products contain corn- I would stay away from those if your dog shows andy allergy symptoms. vendors Boxer


----------



## Johnny_P (Feb 10, 2009)

their website says it all - "we focus on nutrition ratios rather than ingredients." In other words, junk. Any of the good foods are listed on The Whole Dog Journal because they don't accept paid advertising


----------



## JShaffer (Jul 7, 2009)

This may be so, but google does! So, if you decide to look online at The Whole Dog Journal, be wary of all the paid google ads that display discretely as links.


----------



## jim_bona (Oct 7, 2009)

I would just like to comment on the recent change in the formula for the medi-cal hypoalergenic dog food that our eight year old bull dog has been eating for over six years ,for some reason Royal Canin and Medi-cal have changed the formula in their canin dry dog food and our dog will not eat it and hasen't eaten for three days ,why change somwthing that works if its not broke don't fix it.if anyone can help us out by helping us find the origional food maybe packaged for another company or still being produced under a new name we would realy appreciate it our poor baby hasn't eaten in three days she takes the new food into her mouth and spits it on the floor ,but two phone calls to royal canin and they assure me they are making the same formula only the bag has changed maybe they shoul try eating a little of it themselves.


----------



## barry_feldman (Jan 2, 2010)

As with Jim Bona's Oct. 6 comment, we have had a similar experience in our Yorkie's negative response to his latest bag of Royal Canin Hypo-Allergenic Potato & Rabbit dog food, which he had happily and healthfully eaten for the last 4 years, up until now. We are trying to figure out whether there has been some change in the formula or his taste buds, or if we just got a tainted batch which then, in turn, tainted our home storage container. Or could the change in the bag itself have altered the food's flavor, aroma, or essence in some way?


----------



## pat_small (Jan 16, 2010)

we have our labs on Royal Canin for labradors; however, their skin is very dry and they shed more then they did before. Is there another type that would be better for their coats?


----------



## Navin (Jan 23, 2010)

Pat, 

Try Blue Buffalo or NutroMax, both brands are good for skin and coat, Blue Buffalo is what I give my dog now and she loves it, don't forget to gradually introduce by mixing otherwise, some serious consequences...good luck


----------



## Nicole4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a white boxer. These dogs are prone to allergies, especially skin allergies. I've had her on Natural Balance, Nutro, Avoderm, Pro Plan, Eukanuba Boxer Formula, and many more in my frustrated quest to find the right food for my dog. She developed a skin allergy to all except the Natural Balance but then lost weight on that food. I switched to Royal Canin Boxer and she has a shiny coat, drastic reduction in eye allergies, no skin allergies and is a fantastic, healthy weight. Why is this food getting such poor reviews???


----------



## Dawn5 (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know why this food is getting bad reviews. I have a feeling it's because people can be very narrow minded. I work in the retail pet industry. It is required that we research food to understand the nutritional quality. I have a cocker spaniel who is prone to allergies (big surprise?). I have fed him Eukanuba, Natural Balance, and Avoderm. All are great foods. After doing some research I recently switched him to Royal Canin Cocker Spaniel formula. He LOVES it. And he is doing great on it. No skin bumps and a healthy coat. They have really done their studies to formulate great quality dog foods. I also really like that they have even thought of the shape of the kibble. Royal Canin doesn't just do labratory studies like most dog foods. They get out there and do actual studies with breeders. They have been around for years and they are constantly thinking of new things. I would recommend this food to anyone.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You don't know why??? I'll tell ya, look whats in it. 4 grains to begin with and rice and rice flour are low grade grains, brown rice is ok. Soy is just down right bad, dried beet pulp is as bad as it gets. This food is very grain heavy with nothing in it to help your dog to stay healthy.


Chicken meal, rice, brown rice, oatmeal, soy protein isolate, rice flour, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, fructo-oligosaccharides, potassium chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, potassium citrate, L-tyrosine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl

NOW LOOK WHATS IN MY BRAND OF CHOICE. See the difference? Notice all the meats how about whole eggs. Notice NO useless grains.

Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

pat small here is a list of some very good dog foods and not in any order

Artemis*
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon*
Evo**** 
Innova**
Instinct***
Orijen************************
Taste of the Wild***
Wellness
Acana**
Fromm*
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natures Variety
Natures logic
Solidgold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural**


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW this crap is even worse than I thought. Go ahead kill your dog, but remember you read this !!!!

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=Royal%20Canin&pet=Dog


----------



## D (Apr 29, 2010)

Jess, you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Chicken meal, is a higly digestable protein. it has water and fat removed. rice is a starch, a carbohydrate which provides energy for your dog. it also provides fiber. isn't fiber important? Soy protein isolate is a highly digestable protein. Dried beet pulp (white) is a fermentable/non fermentable fiber, this helps grow good bacteria in the gut and gets rid of the bad. anchovy oil is highly concentrated omega 3 omega 6 which provides nurishment for skin and coat. you ever see EPA and DHA on baby formula? thats because it also helps with congnivtive learning. dried egg is the most digestible protein sources, its almost perfect. 

Now agreed your ingredients may look better on paper (fruits and veggies) and the average consumer will say "oh boy my dog is eating so healthy" , but at the end of the day being anthropomorphic is the not the key to a dog or cats nutrition. what are cranberries and blueberies doing in the diet? they are antioxidents, RC just has them in a more synthetic, digestable form. the ingredients have to be to be broken down into form for them to be used for energy. so really nutrients are more important than ingredients. potato by the way is a starch, needed for energy but most vet's agree that the insulin spike that potato gives is not as good as corn used as a carbohydrate. Corn also contains a little fat which is used for energy and linelaic acid which is good for skin and coat. so all you grain haters need to keep reading the research.. i dont' know of anyone that is alergic to corn, let alone dogs. it's usually a protein source and the only way to find out if they allergic to something is to switch them to a different diet for 6 months and then switch them back to see if the symptoms happen again. Most skin problems are from poor diets to begin with. Once they are switched to a premium food grain or no grain, those symptoms typically go away anyway.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I never had anyone tell me I didn't know what I was talking about and then try and say soy,corn and beet pulp is good for dogs. I have never said nor well I ever say chicken meal is bad for dogs, so please don't put words in my mouth. My god you have no clue, CORN IS AS BAD AS IT GETS FOR DOGS, IT CAUSES SKIN,COAT, EAR AND EYE PROBLEMS IN DOGS. DOG DO NOT NOR CAN THEY DIGEST CORN AND THAT IS A FACT. It really does amaze me when people who only use a letter as there name come here and try to act like they know soething about dog food.
Here is a link to a great site and you need to spend some long hours reading. Oh and be sure to check out the ONE STAR DOG FOODS because that is where you'll find this dog posion.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You really need to do some research on corn here is just one listing on why corn is bad.

Corn (in such large amounts) is terribly hard on a dog's digestive systems, and has no nutrients.

Corn can be bad for dogs for a couple of reasons:

1. It is a cheap carbohydrate source, and a filler, and if it makes up the majority of the food, your dog is eating a ton of filler (and producing a ton of waste) without getting much nutritional benefit out of it.

Meat should be the primary ingredient in dog food.

2. Many dogs are allergic/develop allergies to corn. It isn't a part of their natural diet. Domestic dogs don't graze in corn fields, and wild dogs don't encounter corn in the wild.

Dog food ingredients are listed in order of most to least...so if your dog food lists "whole corn" first, that means it makes up a large part of the food. If you add the first and third ingredients together (both corn), that means that the majority of each kibble is corn.

Again, little nutritional value for the dog.

You want meat -- as much meat as possible in the first few ingredients, from a known source (i.e. chicken, lamb, not just "meat").

Here is a link to one of the best sites on the net and is on Ingredients to avoid!!!!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Nat (May 3, 2010)

Every dog is different and if a particular dog food brand is working for your dog then why not stick with it! I have tried a few of these "high quality" dog foods with less than satisfactory results. Ingredients are not the tell-all of if a dog food brand will work for your dogs needs. Shouldn't the best indication be a happy, healthy dog?


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Jess this royal canin Ingredients looks better, in some countries the Ingredients is,
Maize, dehydrated Poultry meat, Maize product, Vegetable protein Isolate, Animal fat.
This is the worst dog food I have seen next to Pedigree and Eukanoba.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Nate your vet loves you feeding this because HE GETS TO SEE YOUR DOG AND YOUR CHECK BOOK SO OFTEN.
No Shan Ol Roy is by the far the worst dog food then beneful and the Pedigree, eukiaweful and RC.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2010)

Dear Jess,

I am a veterinary student currently taking a course in nutrition at Murdoch University, Perth, Western Australia. I was interested to read these comments as we are predominantly informed about RC, Hills and Eukanuba/Iams at my university and it is good to get as much information as possible to formulate accurate opinions before deciding how to advise clients on appropriate nutrition for their pets. 

The problem that I have with what you say about the ingredients used by RC to formulate their foods, is that your information has been obtained through websites only, not feeding trial studies or scientific papers or any other peer-reviewed sources. The websites that are your sources claim to be 'independent reviewers' of pet nutrition, but content on the www is not peer-reviewed, nor is it regulated by any reviewing body, so how can you be sure what you are reading is accurate? And what are the credentials of the authors of the material written on those websites?

The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) is the reviewing body that ensures the quality of the pet food manufactured by companies like RC. All premium pet foods should be reviewed by AAFCO and have an AAFCO statement written on every bag detailing what calculations / testing procedures have been undertaken to ensure the food is appropriate for your animal. I hardly think that such a large regulatory body would endorse ingredients like corn if "CORN IS AS BAD AS IT GETS FOR DOGS, IT CAUSES SKIN,COAT, EAR AND EYE PROBLEMS IN DOGS. DOG DO NOT NOR CAN THEY DIGEST CORN AND THAT IS A FACT" as you suggest it is/does. 

Granted, premium pet foods like RC are very expensive but the cost must be at least somewhat reflective of the amount of research and development undertaken to ensure the foods provide correct nutrition for your pet, wouldn't you think? Likely that is why supermarket brand pet food is so cheap.

Unfortunately for manufacturers you can probably dig up dirt on all pet food brands via Google or Yahoo and use it to discredit a certain company. Personally I would be wary of trusting anything found on the internet that is not appropriately referenced using peer-reviewed sources.

Finally, I can see that you are very enthusiastic and passionate about ensuring pet owners get the right advice, keep their pets safe from harmful foods and keep the money in the owner's pocket which is great - but perhaps you should find more appropriate sources supporting your recommendations and provide your credentials before advising people what is or isn't good food for their pet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll tell you why, because I lost a great GSD to a tumor. 2 different vets told me the same thing, that they could NOT rule out bad dog food and it was a very likely source. So over the last year I have educated myself on good and bad ingredients in dog food. NOW I DO NOT KNOW EVERYTHING but if I see corn,wheat and other crap in Dog food I have no problem with calling it crap.I come across more people who have and have had issues with RC. We all know they fund vet schools, so that soon to be vet well tell his patents RC is the best. It's a no brainer!!!!

Now find some dirt on Orijen, Acana, Evo, Innova, Ca. Natural, Health Wise, Fromm, Merrick and TOTW. Their are many more dog foods I recomend BUT, RC or should I say the "R"eal "C"rap, Eukacrummy & Hillis is far from one.

Let me ask you this would you recomend this puppy list to a dog owner???

Chicken meal, brown rice, ""corn gluten meal"", ""chicken fat"", chicken, "rice", dried egg product, ""dried beet pulp"" (sugar removed), natural chicken flavors, ""wheat gluten"", anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), "dried brewers yeast", potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, flax seed, "salt", fructo-oligosaccharides, choline chloride, L-lysine, taurine, ""salmon meal"", "dried brewers yeast extract" (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace Minerals [zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of Vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.

corn gluten meal IS AS BAD AS IT GETS AND IT IS the 3rd ingredient. A study at Purdue University says chicken fat in the 1st 5 ingredients can cause bloat. I don't know about that, but they did the study. dried beet pulp is terrible and is in the food only to harden the stools and to me this is saying they know they make a bad dog food. wheat gluten, come on this is terrible for a dog. salmon meal, I would bet anything this has ethoyquin in it. Why so much salt?? Sodium everywhere. Their is other ingredients I do not like in this food, but if this what you are going to recomend I would never recomend you as a vet to anyone.

Good luck with your studies and please look hard at whats in dog food. Here is a list of what I like and yes their are more.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Acana
5.	Innova
6.	Wellness Core
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & Prairie only
9.	Fromm
10.	Go, free endurance, chicken & Salmon only
The good price list
1.	TOTW
2.	California Natural
3.	Health Wise
4.	Kirkland, Costco
The B list
1.	California Natural
2.	Instinct
3.	Evanders
4.	Wellness
5.	Timberwolf
6.	Artemis
7.	Solidgold
8.	Canidae
9.	Prairie
10.	Karma
11.	Health Wise


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

bec,

RC is premium priced, not a premium food. for what they charge there are truly premium kibbles available.

ask RC what percentage of their kibble is meat product. they likely will not divulge this as it is certain to pale in comparison to many much higher quality kibbles (or they will hide behing the "proprietary information" veil.

Champion and Natura will provide this information because they are happy to let their customers know they make a meat based kibble.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2010)

Dear Derek,

RC is an AAFCO endorsed 'premuim' food, as is Natura (I do not know anything about Champion). What criteria do you believe identifies a pet food as a 'truly premium kibble' then? 

I know it is difficult to appreciate but while it important to select for foods that are primarily meat based, it is not all about quantity. Quality (amino acid profile) of the protein source is also essential - especially for dogs and cats who are monogastric (have 1 stomach) and so need to obtain all of the essential amino acids required for normal bodily function from their food. 

Digestibility is another important factor under consideration when selecting ingredients for pet food, there's no point incorporating a whole load of meat if it is included with other ingredients that decrease the digestibility of that meat or if it's digestibility is decreased by the method of processing used to create that pet food. 

Finally it's the Dry Matter weight/proportion of the meat used in the food that is key to what final percentage of the food is actually meat protein - by law, manufacturers must list ingredients as a percentage of the food by precooked weight so 'fresh lamb 35%' for example may be a precooked weight of 35% but after processing (ie. dehydration to make kibble, animal muscle cells are ~60% water) the actual percentage of lamb in that food may have been reduced to only 15%. So when 'fresh lamb' is first on the list of ingredients, it will be the greatest proportion of the food when fresh (60% water) but when dehydrated/processed is may represent a proportion of dry matter content less than the ingredients listed further down the list.

So when processed into kibble 'fresh lamb' may be only 15% of the kibble (when listed as 35% fresh weight proportion) while 'barley' that may be 4th on the list of ingredients and allocated 20% of the fresh food proportion (approximately 10% water) after dehydration may represent 18% of the kibble, so there could be more barley dry matter in that kibble than lamb, you just don't know. Natura for example are happy to provide that information to you because legally they must divulge the fresh weight/proportion and don't need to make comment on the dry matter proportion. I'm not saying that they don't put a higher percentage of meat in their foods than many other manufacturers, I'm just saying that you can't assume that RC has a lower percentage of meat in their kibble compared to Natura based on the information on the package/website because of the legal requirements of how that information is divulged.

For the record I do not feed my dog RC, Eukanuba or Hills although I am a vet student / vet nurse and I do not mean to cause offense by this debate. I find it very interesting to see consumer opinions of pet food as there are many brands on the market and it is good to know what people like and do not like.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

First of all, way to regurgitate most of that off the Royal Canin website.

Second, EVERY dog food must meet AAFCO standards. Yes, there is a difference between meeting the standard and actually doing the feeding trial, which I get, and many may not.....BUT, the feeding trial is bogus because there isn't a single company the does the trial long enough to actually see the effects. Who actually governs over AAFCO?

As a vet student that you are, you would also know the many dog foods include synthetic vitamines or vitamine/mineral supplements that are so low of an inclusion that the dog would have to eat half the bag to achieve any benefit.

EVERY kibble should be supplemented with a whole foods supplement or at the very least, a digestive enzyme. Regardles of how great your kibble is (and I feed only Orijen, Acana or Evo products for my kibbles) it is still not natural for a K9 to eat and digest this.

You are correct in saying that we do not actually know how much meat is actually in the kibble. It's unfortunate, AAFCO has standards, but their standards aren't really high enough. For kibbles with grains, it is harder to figure, but grainless foods with higher fat percentages and higher calories, tend to lead you to believe of a higher meat base.


I'm not sure if we are debate Royal Canin or not, but they include corn gluten meal, soy oil and brewers yeast in their formulas. Royal Canin is not cheap....In my opinion, if you are willing to spend the money on RC, I'd take a look at Orijen, Acana, and Evo. If money is no objen, I'd feed raw or Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2010)

Dear Eric,

The information I have written above about fresh lamb dry matter content was extrapolated from my nutrition lecture on companion animal feeding which may or may not have been taken from RC by my lecturer. Wherever it is from, they have a point if you agree that we don't actually know how much meat is in the kibble.

AAFCO oversees the feeding trials and the statement on the bag should read "Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that [product name] provides complete and balanced nutriton for [specific life stage]" if at least 8 healthy adult dogs of the specified age group are fed the diet solely for a minimum of 26 weeks, checked by a vet at the beginning and end, and observed weekly for daily food intake, general health and wellbeing (blood work also perfomed at the beginning and end) are fit, healthy and happy at the end of the trial.

Synthetic sources of vitamins and minerals have been formulated to be more available to the animal than natural sources and are included at very small quantities because they are only required in very small amounts because they are so readily available, and so as to minimise waste (they will be urinated out if unused) and minimise the chance of toxicity. Digestive enzymes promote digestibility of ingredients and make the energy and nutrients more available to the animal. While I agree that is it not natural for our pets to be consuming synthetic ingredients, they are domestic not wild and everything else about their lives with humans is hardly natural so why is it so much of an issue for owners to feed them synthetic vitamins and minerals? We eat synthetic ingredients in most processed foods we consume.

I have comments to make on the rest of your post and Jess's last post but I don't have time at the moment. Will come back later. Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bec, the garbage foods in the grocery store meet AAFCO standards. you are writing as though meeting those standards make a food stand up to some level of scrutiny. AAFCO standards are laughable....foods like Orijen, Acana, EVO, etc..go so far beyond those standards. i am talking about meat % in the final product, after cooking. that is why named meat meals must be used, as no manufacturer could use enough raw chicken, turkey, etc...to cause there to be any significant amount in the finished product after the cooking (they could, but they would charge us $150 per bag).

again, other quality manufacturer will give information regarding meat content in the finished product. RC wont, and im certain their isnt much.

RC is more concerned with "MARKETING" to the unsuspecting by making "breed specific kibbles", putting a nice picture of that breed on a bag so the consumer gets bamboozled into thinking that food must be something really special for their..GSD, Poosle, Boxer, etc...instead consumers should look for a food with good meat content and quality ingredients as well as a manufacturer that runs their own facility and makes their own food.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bec,

hopefully once you become a vet, you will no lomnger be regurgitating the information being fed to you by some of these companies and you will spend some time researching and keepin up with what foods are widely available on the market.

then, you wont just be another vet who pushes foods like SD, RC, Eukanuba, Purina, etc....you will be able to tell customers about all the wonderful, TRULY premium foods (not foods that say "premium" because AAFCO says they can)that are available on the marketplace, foods with high levels of meat content (for example, many of the grainless foods on the market).


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Bec,

See, that AAFCO trial is laughable at best. 8 dogs in 26 six weeks, hardly seems like a study. It sounds more like a weekend co-ed project. I understand that we have to have standards, but their standards are so sub-par...someone needs to come in and govern over AAFCO or reorganize what is standard AND how a feeding trial is done. In 26 weeks, the seasons have changed, activity levels have changed, ailments have arised, different stress situations have come into play.....you get the picture. And 8 dogs? That's like me and two of my neighbors. And where are the studies performed? In the dogs normal, comfortable environment? Or in some lab? Some low grade kennel? Are these dogs loved? Are they kennel dogs, looking for a home? I have weimaraners, were the studies performed on shiz-tzu's?

I also agree that synthetics are more readily available, but that doesn't make them better. And yes, over supplemented, the dog will excrete what is not used, but I've read plenty research papers on toxicity to understand that it is natural for dogs, and humans for that matter, to excrete any unused vitamins and minerals without toxic issues. The levels at which toxicity would come into play, the animal would have to consume extreme levels, over and above the daily dosage during sequential feedings. The chance of this happening? Highly unlikely. You have a better chance of running into HOD first.....which is usually mis-diganosed.

I understand that we have domesticated our dogs, but they are still carnivors. Domesticating is behavior, not how they eat. We has humans, should not be eating the processed foods that we eat....but we eat them anyway. So if we eat them, then they are good enough for our pets as well....right? Well, I don't believe it is right, but it is what we feed, because everyone says so. A natural diet of raw meat and meaty bones is more species appropriate than dry kibble. Kibble has come a long way though, but it is still not natural. It's McDonalds for dogs.....conveinient, just like for us. You gain nutrition, but lets be real, McDonalds for humans isn't really species appropriate now is it? It's not the best nutrition you could feed. A home cooked meal with chickens in your back yard, vegetables picked from your own garden, made with love by mom....now that is species appropriate for humans. But let's be real, who today has time for meals like that? Maybe once...twice a week, if you are lucky. Yet we should be eating that way 3 times a day. Kibble is conveinient....that's it. Orijen is the best kibble they have come up with thus far. But it's still not natural, yet I eat McDonalds so my dogs eat kibble.

I see and understand your debate on domestication, but I think you are confusing domestication (the change in behavior of a species) with what the species should be eating. And as someone who should understand nutrition, processed anything and synthetic anything is not appropriate for any species on this planet.

I hope you realize that I'm not attacking you, but enjoying this debate. Thus far, I understand your points, but I don't agree with all of them. I think it is clear on the parts both of us agree upon.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Ingredient
Maize, dehydrated Poultry meat, Maize product, Vegetable protein Isolate, Animal fat. This is the RC ingredients in India. Explain this Bec, If there is valid reason for these Ingredients then I(we) shall accept RC is really committed to pet foods. Every dog food brands point of view is money, but it should not be on the Illness and negative health on dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Bec
Here is a link to what I feel is one of the better dog food sites on the net. A lot of great information, that isn't just someones opinion. Look on the left side and there are lots more info.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh I do agree with you. You have to take what you read on the internet with a grain of salt, but if you read the same thing over and over again it is most likely true. And I really believe the list in the link above is 100% acurate, I just feel they left some unneeded stuff out. Such as apples and tomatoes, I feel they aren't needed in a dogs diet. Now that would just be my opinion and is far from being a fact.

It's kinda sad your lecturer is quoting quotes off of dog food manufactures sites. That really tells me something about your professor/lecturer. Seems they are just quoting the INTERNET, LOL. If you want to read some really BIG lies by a dog manufacture go to abady dog food, they say and I quote "that their dog food can cure hip dysplasia". Now I am pretty certain you being a vet student you have some knowlege in that field. My point is you really can't believe anything these manufactures say. I feed Orijen, can I believe they actually have 70% meat in their food like they say??? Humm, I really am not certain. but at least they have alot because the ingredient list is so full of meats.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2010)

Dear Shan,

Maize is corn - corn is a good source of fibre (hulls) that maintains large intestinal microbial flora, minimises gas production and keeps faeces firm - and is a high energy carbohydrate with high vegetable protein value (starch component) however is a potential allergen for dogs with food sensitivities. Dehydrated poultry meat is similar to poultry meal (90% dry matter) but unground, likely sourced from more poultry species than just chicken, contains only skin and muscle meat, no bones. I do not know what 'maize product' is, I suggest you contact RC for that information. Vegetable protein isolate is vegetables processed to isolate the protein component (amino acids) and make it readily available to the pet's digestive tract - vegetable and animal proteins have very different amino acid profiles so it is important that both are incorporated to attain the appropriate mix of essential amino acids for the dog/cat. Often vegetables are incorporated in pet foods but the majority of their nutritional value is trapped within their outer 'shell', for example like a pea. Isolating them makes those proteins easily and readily available in the dog/cat's small intestine for absorption and utilisation. Animal fat is fat taken from non-specific animal sources, fat is a high energy nutrient almost always incorporated in all processed pet foods to increase energy density.

Those are the reasons I have been taught as to why those ingredients are incorporated into RC foods. Questionable that the first ingredient listed is maize which is then split into maize and 'maize product' (ingredients splitting), however the first 3 ingredients listed are good sources of protein (discounting the maize product) - 1 cereal, 1 meat and 1 vegetable source of protein. They have not included other cereals such as oats, barley, wheat etc. just the maize which is the 'best' allround cereal grain (for the high energy and protein content compared to other grains) as long as the animal it is fed to is not food intolerant.

I agree that every manufacturer has their valid reasons for selecting particular ingredients and do so for the merits of those ingredients. The only thing I would be investigating in the above mentioned ingredients is the 'maize product' and the actual final percentage of total maize on a dry matter basis - both questions you can pose to RC directly. I have met many animals on RC and they all appear happy and healthy to me, and in my 5+ years as a veterinary nurse I have heard few complaints about RC as a brand (usually food hypersensitivity/intolerance based) and many good things. I doubt they would intentionally cause illness or negative health to pets as they are the market for their product, however they are a business like every other business and their aims incorporate keeping production costs low and charging plenty of money for what they produce.

From what has been discussed above it appears as though if you would prefer a 'natural' diet Orijen, EVO, Acana etc are they way to go. Though I do not condemn RC for utilising cheap, readily available ingredients as long as their use is of appropriate nutritional value and not harmful to the pet.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2010)

Dear Derek,

I am doing my research on alternative pet foods to what we get given as examples in class as we speak. Everyone here has been great helping me sort out my views on manufacturers and ingredienst etc and consumer views also. Unfortunately Innova and California Natural are the only brands on the list Jess has given that I have seen in Western Australia (in a few small pet store, not in the huge franchise pet stores) and I have lived here for 22 years, so this is likely one of the reasons they are not discussed in our veterinary programme at Murdoch. I am completely open to suggestion though and have not even settled on a manufactured pet food for my pride and joy (1.5yo golden retriever with mild atopic dermatitis) who is on human grade turkey breast mince and sweet potato + supplements, so do not be concerned that I will purely regurgitate to my clients what I have been taught at uni.

Also, for the record - AAFCO is regulated by the NRC (national research council) who's nutritional minimum requirement tables I'm fairly sure all pet food manufacturers use to measure their products against.

Would love to stay and continue responding to messages but uni is calling. Back later.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Bec,

Great write up on you answer to Shan.


What kind of products are you able to obtain in Australia?


One of my favs, but I don't know if you have it or can get it, is Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated raw that is FDA inspected not AAFCO. My vet has pushed Science Diet and Iams until I turned him on to Honest Kitchen. Now he feeds it to his own cats.


----------



## maquignon (Apr 6, 2009)

Royal Canin, along with Science Diet, is the most overpriced rip-off on the market. It is apparent that they spend more money on the fancy packaging, with the picture of each breed, than they do on what they put inside the bag. There is absolutely no reason to have a different food for each breed of dog. It is the biggest marketing gimmick around and it is astounding that so many people fall for it. Its certainly not the worst food on the market, but when you buy Pedigree, you know that you are buying the lowest priced food on the market and you don't expect anything better. When you pay the prices Royal Canin charges you expect to get something better and Royal Canin costs as much as real quality foods (Blue Buffalo, Castor & Pollux, AvoDerm, Pinnacle, Dogswell etc.) Why, why, why would anyone pay the prices Royal Canin charges when they can get real quality for the same price?????


----------



## Brandon2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, working at a large pet food retail store, and after doing a lot of research and listening to countless pet food companies come in and pitch thier food I can tell you RC is not a bad food. The do more research than all other pet food brand combined to see what is good for a dog and what is not good for a dog. But most importantly to me is the customer reponse. I have made suggestions for tons of different dogs with different types of food including Blue Buffalo, Bil Jac, RC, Castor and Pollux, amongst a few others, and about 90% of the people I suggest go on the RC for whatever reason they come back and thank me, and then they tell a friend about it. The internet is fully of opinions, but when i see in real life how happy customers are when they dinally find a food thier dogs likes, and that in the long run it saves them money i know its a good food. I also personally use this food. I started off on Pedigree because it was what i had always fed my dogs growing up and knew nothing more about foods. When i started at my job i switched to NutroMax. A decent entry level premium food, and i saw good benefits, so i moved up to Nutro Natural Choice, saw some improvement in skin and coat, so i went to Ultra. Loved it my dog was happy, nice firm stool, active shiney all i could ask for. Then one day she just stopped eating it. I had to change wend to RC and havent looked back. She is still all of the above, and more. She eats far less which saves me money and is the picture of health. Never loses or gains weight. If this was such a horrible food, it wouldnt be on the market. The key thing to remember is that just because a dog food is working for one dog it might not work for the next. Otherwise there would just be 1 dog food. Research has shown that this is not the case. I always tell my customers if your dog is doing well on the food its on and you are happy stick with it. Even if they are looking at going from a food that costs $25 a bag to something closer to $45 a bag.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You should quit because you have no clue about dog food. OL ROY is no DOUBT, "THE WORST" dog food made today. RC is down right terrible and you have the eduction of a 3rd grader. NutroMax and Ultra and extremely LOW grade dog foods... AND YOU ARE GIVING RECOMMENDATIONS OUT ABOUT DOG FOOD??? Geez, that's like putting a private in charge of the entire military of the USA.


----------



## Charley1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Jess,

I have to say since I put my Boxer on RC he has been doing phenomenal!!! No more runny stool, skin problems, excesive licking etc... I also can confirm that several champion breeders in my area that have BIS & BIG Boxers on RC from the begining. I have had my Boxer on everything from the raw natural organic food crap being marketed now as EXCEPTIONAL (NOTTTT!) to $75.00 bags of Innova to some other "Natural Dog Foods" gimmick crap. Bottom line. RC stopped all symptoms, period. Why such animosity against RC? If it works for your dog, and they're healthy, then you should be better off. what's the argument about? No one dog food is the end all cure all for all dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Read the ingredient list !!!!!!!!! That is what I have against it. Lets take a look
Chicken and chicken meal is fine, brewers rice is a super low grade of rice/grain, Corn gluten meal is the lowest of lows when it comes to corn BUT CORN CAN NOT be digest by dogs and causes all types of issues with dogs from allergies to ear and skin issues. Dried brewers yeast has no business in a dogs diet, none zero. The salmon oil and salmon meal contains eythoxyuin, banned in human food. Soya oil is soybean oil and it is almost toxic to dogs and causes numerous issues with dogs, once again from eye problems to allergies. Salt should not be in a dogs food period and the only reason it is there is to make it taste better to the dog. Sodium selenite is just more salt. Citric acid is almost funny being in a dogs food, because it is so bad for them. Most of the nutrients and vitys they add are super low grade. Don't believe me? Go do some research and here is a beginning.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Chicken, brewers rice, chicken meal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, oatmeal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried brewers yeast, salmon oil, soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, flaxseed, DL-methionine, choline chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C*), biotin, d-calcium pantothenate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid], salmon meal, dried egg powder, magnesium oxide, Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, and citric acid.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

I switched my German Shepherd on this food and he likes it better then anything else I have had him on.. I love how there are ingredients in there that have extra vitamins that a German Shepherd needs.. Much better then Eukanuba for German Shepherds in my opinion I had him on Avoderm and it SUCKED! he had a dull coat, his breath smelled, put no weight on him what so ever even fed over the amount of food.. Tried Blue Buffalo with him same thing. Eukanuba was working okay but I find I like this stuff much better!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a poison to a German Shepherd!!!! This stuff has all kinds of bad stuff in it for this breed. You know kids love candy so do you just feed your kids candy?? Your dogs coat well never ever look like my GSD'S COAT, never in a million years, at least as long as you feed this garbage to them. I well leave a link for you to look at my dogs coat and it is sooooo soft.

1. Brewers rice is the lowest grade GRAIN/Rice you can get.
2. Corn gluten meal is theee lowest grade of corn you can get and includes the cob. Corn causes all sorts of problems in dogs from skin to ear issues. 
3. Dried beet pulp is a filler and used to keep dogs from getting the runs on low grade food.
4.Dried brewers yeast should NOT be in a gods diet.
5. soya oil is soy and it causes numerous issues in dogs.
6. Salt and sodium selenite are really bad for dogs and is only in the food to make it taste better to the dog.
7. This salmon meal is full of ethoxyquin and is banned as a preservative in human food.
8. Citric acid, god only knows why this is in the dogs food.

Chicken, brewers rice, chicken meal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, oatmeal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried brewers yeast, salmon oil, soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, flaxseed, DL-methionine, choline chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C*), biotin, d-calcium pantothenate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid], salmon meal, dried egg powder, magnesium oxide, Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, and citric acid.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Allie (Sep 14, 2010)

Jess,

You emphasize how corn isn't digestible by dogs.. I am informed it is true when it is "whole" corn. Even humans can't digest it 100%. If you eat a lot of whole corn, you will see it when you go number two. 

However, ground corn which is used in pet foods is 99% digestible. I thought I'd just bring this out here because it hasn't been mentioned.

I'm currently using Acana small breed puppy food for my 5 month old Chihuahua. Her coat is great, stool is firm but a bit mushy, active, and she is not a picky eater mostly. But I find that she licks her paws, chews on her leg over excessively ever since she went on Acana at 2 months. Oh and she's also very gassy..

I tried a small start pack of Royal Canin. Put a little bit in her food and she only picked royal canin kibbles out to eat. They seem easier for her to chew with her sensitive jaws and very very very tasty.

Now, I would like to say that I'm just a dog owner who also looks to have a happy and healthy pet. I've read posts on this site a lot and I admit that I'm an Internet hogger as I research every question that is on my mind. Beck has a point with the "fresh" ingredients. It is undeniably true by any means. I agree with your list too Jess, but I think you have to take another look at the "corn" ingredient. 

As of now, at this very moment, I am thinking of switching to Royal Canin. Why not? Balanced nutrients and I could not help but think that my baby loves the taste of it. I think I will give Royal Canin a try.

Thank you all for great comments and feed back on this site. Hope you all keep it up 

Truly,

Allie


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jess I disagree my GSD coat is outstandingly beautiful extremely shiny and extremely soft hardly sheds at all I have absolutely no issues with this product! The more "holistic" brands do not work for him they did poorly for him.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!

If what I say doesn't sink in (of course it never did to my Ex either) then just LOOK at the ingredient list. YOU WOULD BE LUCKY IF THIS HAS 20% MEAT !! Dogs are ""carnivores"" and need meat "NOT" grain. CORN CAN NOT BE DIGESTED BY DOGS,, THEIR DIGESTIVE SYSTEM IS WAY DIFFERENT THAN HUMANS!!! Look at their teeth that should give you some kind of a CLUE.It doesn't matter if the corn has been ground or not they DO NOT DIGEST IT!! If your dogs coat is so shiny lets see it!!! It isn't and you can lie all you want on the internet but I do not believe it !!
This lady is sharp as a whip and knows what she is talking about, she says it nicely, I do not!! These ingredients should be avoided at all costs.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.thedogplace.org/Articles/Cordingley/Dogs&Corn.0601.htm


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=Royal%20Canin&pet=Dog


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jess I'll personally send you an email of my dog or not don't believe me I don't care! all I'm saying every dog is different even if it is the same breed!! I get compliments everywhere I go with my dog! I was feeding him Eukanuba before and that food did wonders for him too! My canine trainer that is a k9 unit cop feeds his dog that and has been feeding that to his dogs for YEARS!! And they all survive with no side effects and are some of the best looking dogs I've ever seen, with no health issues at all and live happy long lives. Like I said dog food effects every dog differently.. Just like people we all don't react to the sames foods differently.. My dog eats this and is still GREAT!


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

For the record: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6669794&l=93b152000d&id=636355627 and he eats horse poop too and is great!!!! Not a single health problem 1 with this dog! That is all..


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bet my Doberman has a slicker coat than both your dogs' LOL. I was just teasing, I think this argument is pointless. The reason there are so many brands is b/c different animals respond differently to each food. There is no such thing as a perfect dog food formula or anything for that matter. I think each owner does what they feel is best for his/her companion. I personally stress the issue of spending more time training and excercising a dog more than I do about which brand of dog food is better., But that's just my 2cents. I think everyone here cares a great deal about his/her dog, that's the reason we are here to learn better ways to take care of the health of our animals. Jess, I do agree w/ many points that you make, however it would help if you explain it to users with a more gentle approach, some people will remain resistant to constructive criticism unless it's done in a polite manner.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nichole, I bet a thousand bucks you did not go to those links and do any reading. YOU CAN LEAD A HORSE TO WATER BUT YOU CAN'T MAKE HIM DRINK!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER HOW, YOU GO ABOUT TRYING TO EDUCATE PEOPLE ABOUT WHAT INGREDIENTS ARE GOOD AND WHICH ARE BAD. If someone does not want to help educate themselves then they "can't be helped". I was the same way until I had to put Beno down with his tumor due to his CRAP food, then it was like a light bulb went off. I guess some people just have to go through that pain and guilt before they learn. I had no idea that all this info was so easily brought up here on the net. With all this information so easily accessible today on the net, their is absolutely no excuse for not learning. It is flat out stubbornness and stupidity when people don't do the reading. I am done with these two, if they can't hit those links and start reading, Oh well!! It well not be because I didn't try to help and educate them. There are sites after sites with studies after studies backing these facts, you know it and I know it. If I saw my dogs reviewed like this crap I would be asking why. ONE star rating it can't get any lower.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1519&cat=all


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

jess this argument is pointless I agree with antonio and I have read the dog food journal in the mail I've read everything! Again agreeing with Antonio food is preference. I know what my dog likes and what works for him his obedience training, and exercise are of up most importance.. And he's also right on another point... You don't need to be so negative and rude when putting your "criticism" on here for you to say my dog is no better looking then yours is like me saying your kid or whoever in you life is a piece of shit and ugly.. Just a little food for thought on that. And you don't need to preach "health" to me sweet heart I read and I know but I just know my preference lies much differently then some people and honestly that is something you need to see from everyone stating their opinions on here and not make all your responses so negative. Everyone loves their pets like their own family regardless of what they are being fed. Now I'm done with this conversation because I was just putting in my own review on this product, and you had to turn it into hateful and negative responses and no one responds well to that.. Good bye..


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-you're not going to change this girls mind...let her feed what she wants.We all know that RC is horrible food....but if that's what she wants to feed,I say GO FOR IT!!!! I don't doubt the fact that she loves her dog and thinks that she is doing what is best for it,but I would have to totally disagree with her.You know what they say-opinions are like a--holes-Everybody's got one!!!! LOL


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

By the way my other 2 goldens eat Blue Buffalo and it gives them rashes and terribly dry skin. thanks!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nichole-no need for name calling....I was actually agreeing with you.You have the right to feed whatever you want,regardless of what other people say.I personally would never feed RC,and I don't like BB either.How many dogs do you have? Why do you feed them all different brands? I have 2 dogs and I do rotate foods,but I give them the same food on any given day....btw I use Merrick,Champion,and Fromm.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was referring to you Michelle ;-) And I also posted in the "forum" I was feeding Eukanuba then wanted to change it because his poo was green and smelled bad.. When I went to get the Eukanuba and another brand yesterday it was all sold out every store I went to, so I figured I'd try the Canin because it was comparable to the eukanuba... I was in the process of going to change his food after I found the right kind.. Which today I did.. I'm now "mixing" so his tummy doesn't get sick the nasty stuff with the stuff I bought today which is Nutro Ultra Holistic for large breed brand very very very good stuff!! Much better then Nutro Natural something.. So he's on better food now which was my intention.. I have 3 dogs I'm 24 still live at home with my folks, and the Shepherd is mine the goldens my families.. The goldens are fed BB because it was recommended to my mom by a sales rep, I have a retriever who has hypdysplasia (sp?) and was originally on Iams which was bad, then Avoderm, Now the BB... Now the Shepherd being mine well my choice to feed him whatever I want  I was recommended the Eukanuba stuff it did okay for a while but I just don't like it for the reasons above and its been giving him really really bad gas. Like I said this stuff I bought today is much much better quality that every pet deserves. 

Now I don't really appreciate and when I stick up for myself from previous posts being told I don't care about my pets, which I saw that you were defending me on and I thank you, and to be told I'd have to loose a pet from bad food to know what it was like was extremely rough for me considering I lost a golden last year of old age and it ripped me apart. Now I will be civil keep everyone posted on this new food I got as there is no section for it on here. Have a good night!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, your right. I just feel sorry for the dogs. It's like saying ford makes a good car.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nichole Hi,first let me say-I care about dogs,but I think that we all do.Because if we didn't we would all just go buy Ol'Roy and be done with it.With that being said,I am going to leave you a few links,PLEASE read the pages.I'm not trying to push any brand of food,or tell you what to feed....just trying to share some knowledge with you.Okay here is a link to Nutro Ultra Holistic large breed.I am leaving this link because their is an ingredient that is not good in this food.It is called Menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin k activity)Would you please look at the ingredient list for Nutro,this ingredient is listed near the bottom.Now after you see that this ingredient is in your dogs food,would you please go to the link that I provide and read the entire page that talks about the dangers of this ingredient,PLEASE.Okay first here is the ingredient list for Nutro Ultra: http://www.ultraholistic.com/large-breed-holistic-dog-food-kibble.html Okay now here is a link to The Dog Food Project,that talks about how dangerous this Menadione is,it really has NO place in pet food.Please read: http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks michelle I'm actually switching him over to Taste of the Wild Praire formula later this evening when I can hit the bank and hit the feed store! I'm just gunna donate the other stuff I visited the regular forum and they were a heap of help!


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

extremely friendly people there too which was nice.. I'm feeding him the prarie because we hunt so he gets venison and elk bones during hunting season any how. Plus it's $3.00 cheaper then the other stuff any way at a local feed store not more then 2 minuets from my house..


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nichole-TOTW is a much better choice.Good food and a good price.My cats love TOTW,but I have never tried it for my dogs.TOTW is one of the foods that I recommend.....most of the people posting on this forum are nice.Jess really does try to help people,but sometimes he needs to chill out and explain things in a nicer way....good luck to you and your dog.Please keep us updated on how he does on TOTW....btw I saw your dogs picture that you posted,really cute.


----------



## wanda1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a rescue Dalmatian that is allergic to beef, pork, turkey, chicken,peas, yeast. I have tried numerous foods. He is also on Atopica as recommended by the vets otherwise he breaks out, scratches, hot spots and is miserable. My question is two-fold, is there a good dry dog food that someone would recommend and has anyone heard of Atopica and is it bad on the organs if so any substitutions? Thanks everyone.


----------



## free_samples_by_mail_real (May 10, 2011)

Hello there, You've done an excellent job. I will definitely digg it and in my opinion suggest to my friends. I'm sure they will be benefited from this site.


----------



## Genevieve1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Royal Canin ne convient pas du tout à mon chiot... 
Elle a beaucoup de flatulences et souffre de diarrhée... 
Par contre son poil est vraiment très beau et brillant!! Mais l'avantage n'est pas assez suffisant je ne peux pas donner cette nourriture à mon chien...


----------



## roy2 (Feb 9, 2012)

There must be a cheaper equivalent around, Dickinsons comes to mind but I would not want to give free advertising. It just seems expensive for what you get.

Roy.


----------



## vicki3 (Feb 24, 2012)

We have a boxer with severe allergies. He gets fed Royal canine Boxer 26 and is perfect weight (80 lbs) his coat is shiney he loves the food....Sometimes his poops are a tad soft but besides that we have no complaints! He can eat it without getting a rash or puking and thats the most important


----------



## Alicia_Mangham (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a four year old Yorkie. We brought her home at 
eight weeks and fed her the food recommended by her breeder. 
her coat was growing in very thin and sparse. She was fragile 
and weighed less than four pounds. She also slept more than 
she should. We were positive it was not bad breeding. We
had our vet thoroughly test for health issues. We decided it had
to be diet so we tried several foods over a period of several months. 
No real changes in her health. I decided to try Royal Canin because 
It was breed specific. My son has a mobile grooming service in the 
Metroplex and he told me a lot of his customers use Royal Canin. 
The first thing we noticed was she loved the food. After about six months
she had gained a pound. Her coat grew full and thick for the first 
time in her life and she is full of energy. We have a Golden Retriever
puppy who has been with us for seven months and her coat is incredible. 
We are very grateful and will remain loyal customers. It is wonderful 
to find a product worth bragging about and pet food I feel good about 
feeding to my pets. Thank you


----------



## Marg_Mitchell (Apr 23, 2012)

Have 3 yrs old part Chihuahua/terrier, around l6 lbs. Have always fed him the Royal Canin (orange/white) Non allergenic bag, large size. Ran out of food, went and bought him the Dermacomfort (green/white bag), reduced allergin formula.mini, as store did not have his normal food. He refuses to eat this?? Yet is says for skin irritation and itching. Any comments back pls. Thanks


----------



## Kirspin (Nov 13, 2011)

Royal Canine is now Made here in Ontario Canada, I use the Cat Food for my wife's Siamese. I don't use there Dog Food as I like Fromms/

This Company also supplies Medicam sold by Vets, I tried it and wasn't satisfied especially the Price.


----------



## jenn4 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some of the formulas are horrendous, and some are not the worst. The adult medium 25 is the best of the lot, it's not terrible and many dogs have a hard time eating anything, as in they're so picky they will let themselves become sick. Royal Canin, for some reason, is highly palatable to almost all dogs, and that is a huge upside. Yes, it's not one of the good foods we now all know about, but it's much better than having a dog that won't eat. But again, some of the formulas are similar to the science diet corn first foods, but some are chicken meal first, brown rice, oat, etc. I can't hate on Royal Canin, it's better than SD and helps out a lot of dogs that have issues.


----------



## Sallyann (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been using RC Chihuahua 28 for about the past 8 years. They all have loved the flavor of the food and they had good stools and coats etc. RC's website at the time I started using it stated how all this research went into the food, chi's need 28% protein etc. Now they are not making the "Chihuahua 28", it is just Chihuahua. The protein dropped from 28% to 27% and the ingredient list has changed. Chi 28 had a first ingredient of chicken, now it is corn!So much for their research! To me, corn is a cheap source of protein. As the ingred changed so did the price and package size. Price up, quantity down. I need to find a better food for my 8 chihuahuas!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sallyann, RC breed specific food is just a marketing gimmick. Chihuahua's don't need any different nutrition than any other dog. If you look at their different formulas, they ALL have pretty much the same ingredients, just in different order. What a joke! Take a look at The Dog Food Advisor website. Pick a 4 or 5 star food from that site, their are some really nice people on that site. They can help with any questions you might have.


----------



## Tammy4 (Sep 10, 2012)

I feed my dog the Pug 25 RC. She loves it. I was told that it was the best dog food for her. She's also my son's therapy dog, so I want the best for her.


----------



## Shawna_Cannon (Nov 6, 2014)

My yorkies love this food. Without any added favors or wet food , they will eat this. And an added bonus is that it actually does make a difference in their coats. As long as they are eating RC Yorkshire Terrier their hair is shiny and sleek and pretty.. Whenever I can't afford RC and I get a different brand it goes back to being flat and oily and dull. So I don't know about everyone else but I love this food.


----------



## Annjacob (Dec 3, 2019)

My brother Rambo(my 4 month Lab ) loves this product very much. We are feeding this product to Rambo since his birth. This product made Rambo so healthy that he looks 1.5% more than his age. Also, he feels so energetic & healthy from inside. I prefer to buy 3 kg pack rather than 12 kg. Because it brings a fresh new pack after 2 - 3 months. As this is for up to 15 months Lab, then we will shift to 12 kg pack which is for over 15 months Lab. Overall recommended product. If you are thinking transfer your pet from Pedigree or Drools to Royal Canin or vice versa, think twice. It will harm your pet. I read lots of reviews on amazon regarding this. I do not harm my little. So I choose every product so carefully. Just check with a smaller amount first, then properly go for any product.
https://www.pettingmydog.com/ suggest me royal canin


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

dogfood_admin said:


> *Royal Canin Dog Food*
> 
> Royal Canin Dog Food is made and manufactured by, Royal Canin USA. Royal Canin dog food is marketed towards people looking for breed specific dog food. We believe that Royal Canin is an average quality dog food and would be comfortable recommending the right formula that fits your dog’s needs.
> 
> ...


Royal Canin Maxi Starter 
Royal Canin Maxi Adult Dog Food
*BEST*


----------

